# Cmc joint



## nabernhardt (Jan 16, 2012)

I a needing help please with one dx code for fracture of CMC joint? not sure?
and an injection of the CMC joint? 20605?

thank you


----------



## sjsantjer (Jan 16, 2012)

*cmc fracture*

I would look at your radiology report and see what bone was fractured. Was it one of the carpal bones, or was it the metacarpal bone, or both. Was this a traumatic (814-815), pathologic or stress fracture (733.1-733.99)?

If the injection was for symptoms from the healing CMC fracture, I would code out the symptom and the appropriate aftercare code v54.0-v54.9.

As for the injection, my opinion is a CMC joint is a small joint 20600, were as the joint of the radius and the carpal bones would be an intermediate joint 20605. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jdemar (Jan 17, 2012)

Look @ 833.04 closed or 833.14 open for joint dislocation CMC and check your documentation to see if it was a dislocated joint and/or a carpal and/or a metacarpal bone.   I agree with 20600 for the CMC injection code.


----------



## nabernhardt (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks to both of you for your help.


----------

